# Weeks Auction



## GACory (Apr 13, 2017)

I've never looked into it before and might do this next one. My question is currently their online inventory is just two JD gm's (220sl &180e) so do they have other mowers that they auction off that's not listed in the inventory?
I've seen a few treads about their auctions and the pictures seem to show that there are a good few mowers at each auction.

Cliff note:
Want too see if Weeks will have more mowers (than they have in inventory) at the next auction

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There will be many more in a typical Weeks turf auction. There was supposed to be a Weeks turf auction in Ohio a few weeks ago, but it got postponed.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

I am interested in the 180E. I have a small lawn and the 18 inch seems like it would be a good fit. Does that look like a good unit to you guys?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

GACory said:


> I've never looked into it before and might do this next one. My question is currently their online inventory is just two JD gm's (220sl &180e) so do they have other mowers that they auction off that's not listed in the inventory?
> I've seen a few treads about their auctions and the pictures seem to show that there are a good few mowers at each auction.
> 
> Cliff note:
> ...


Where are you seeing that? I don't see another one until December.


----------



## GACory (Apr 13, 2017)

I just checked the website again and it says May 13th


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

GACory said:


> I just checked the website again and it says May 13th


What you are looking at is their "for sale" inventory, not the auction inventory. The may 13 auction is farm machinery, not turf equipment which is where you will find all the greens mowers. The only mowers you will see at the may 13 auction is zero turns and sub-compact tractors with decks. The next scheduled turf auction is the annual one in December but there will likely be another one that comes up before that. I would wait until then rather than paying the asking price for the two they have for sale now. I got a 180e at the last one for 220$. Download the "level" app and it will alert you every time a new auction is added, that is also where you will register and do your bidding come auction time.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> GACory said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked the website again and it says May 13th
> ...


Is the 180E easy to use? My house is on a slight hill and not flat like most of the lawns I see here. Would the 180E be to difficult to maneuver for this type scenario? I was looking at a Swardman but not completely sold on that idea


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Breebz I haven't used mine yet at all. I want to get the reel sharp and a new knife for it before I get it going. One thing I love about the e series is the onboard backlaping. Haven't used yet but I think it will make it much easier than trying to run a drill with one hand and spread compound with the other.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> @Breebz I haven't used mine yet at all. I want to get the reel sharp and a new knife for it before I get it going. One thing I love about the e series is the onboard backlaping. Haven't used yet but I think it will make it much easier than trying to run a drill with one hand and spread compound with the other.


Zip ties are the handyman's second secret weapon. Cruise control for a battery drill. I can rest the drill sideways on a 2X and keep it on the end bolt with my left foot and easily reach to spread compound. Just have make sure I don't get too far out in front or else I get sprayed with compound too. :lol:


----------



## GACory (Apr 13, 2017)

I found a 220e for sale in S. Carolina for a decent price so I bought it today. Hopefully it'll be here this week.

I'll check out the annual turf auction later this year, who knows maybe I need more than one mower.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

I have been looking for used reel mowers in MS and they are non-existent. I would really like the JD 180E or the Swardman 2.0 18 inch.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Just have make sure I don't get too far out in front or else I get sprayed with compound too. :lol:


We've all been there :thumbup:


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like Weeks online Ohio auction starts on May 8'th. They have a bunch of JD mowers.

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/186


----------

